# Housing ideas



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know we've had lots of posts about housing, but thought it would be fun and give others ideas if we had a new thread to post about goat houses.

I need to build a permanent buck house soon. I've spent the $$ I had for it on meds for our buck, so I may have to wait a couple of weeks before I can start on it  I have a temporary house in there now that we used as a shade/security type day shelter for a doe who kidded until the kids were a couple of weeks old. I covered it like crazy today with tarp to help keep them out of the elements since I am keeping our buck and a doe in there during the day. The buck stays in a stall at night <he's been real sick  >. 
Since I am getting him used to staying in there, we might as well keep him in there since we have does kidding next month and I wanted to seperate him this month anyway...
BUT need to get the shelter done so I can keep him out there 24/7.

I 'may' use the pallet structure we have out there now or start over, There is just one issue with it that I need to fix, and it needs to be raised off the ground so the pallets don't rot - put OSB around the sides, and make a good roof.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Of course this depends on your ingenutity and or your budget but I absolutely LOVE the buck house my husband built for Mojo and his friends :greengrin: They love it too!

The cost to get the wood was just a hair under $400 (pressure treated) and it gives them a cozy ultra warm, when I stuff it with straw, bed to sleep in at night and they even play around it during the day. If you had the wood or knew how to get it for free it would cost even less- :thumbup:

The house is 8ft long by 4 ft deep. We added a "wind wall" coming off of the back so that in bad weather I can put hay & such back there w/out it getting wet. I also wanted a place that the "odd man out" could keep warm if needed (since we have more than 1 sharing the house)

I also added a 8ft by 6ft sized tarp from wal-mart ($5) that I just fold the edges on and I lay it on the floor of the house. I cover that w/straw. When it gets soiled in there I pull the tarp out-shake off the straw-hose it down, let it dry and put it back in w/new straw on top--so easy! Takes about 5 min (not counting drying time of course  )

Ever morning I come out Mojo popps his head out of the house and "baaas" at me :greengrin: Mojo, Joker and the wether, Macho, all sleep in there together w/no issues at all :thumb:

Here are some pic's I posted when we finished it:


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I have my little wether house sitting on cinderblocks. I got the lumber from a friend who was getting rid of it and a couple sheets of plywood. Check around at construction sites. Sometimes they have leftover pieces they will give away.


----------

